#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли в России сакьяпинские общины?

## Denli

А есть ли в России сакьяпинские общины? Может есть у кого координаты активистов? Есть тут ряд вопросов...

----------

Eshe Drug (19.07.2010)

----------


## Bagira

Помоему Dondhup  ведёт практики при Дацане в Петербурге, напишите ему в личку ,возможно он даст вам более полную информацию....

----------

Denli (01.04.2010)

----------


## Denli

Да, он мой старый друг. Только что с ним по телефону созванивался...

Тут дело в том, что есть возможность организовать приезд одного ринпоче, который готов даровать учения в традиции Сакья. Короче говоря, если есть дельные советы - пишите.

PS: все скромно, без избыточных вишлистов.

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Moscow Buddhist Center “Sakya Jampel Ling” 

Sakya school has the fewest number of followers among Tibetan schools. In 1995 by the invitation of Petersburg 's datsan and at the initiative of Krapivina, the head of the school Sakya Trenzin with four monks came to Russia. He visited Moscow, St Petersburg, Buryatiya and Kalmykiya. Moscow Sakya Center was founded, uniting about 20 people, and also center in Kalmykiya. 

Address: 117526,Moscow,LeninskyiAvenue 
Telephone 495 144-3-69. (495)4341204

----------

Denli (02.04.2010), Eshe Drug (19.07.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## babochka

> Moscow Buddhist Center “Sakya Jampel Ling” 
> 
> Sakya school has the fewest number of followers among Tibetan schools. In 1995 by the invitation of Petersburg 's datsan and at the initiative of Krapivina, the head of the school Sakya Trenzin with four monks came to Russia. He visited Moscow, St Petersburg, Buryatiya and Kalmykiya. Moscow Sakya Center was founded, uniting about 20 people, and also center in Kalmykiya. 
> 
> Address: 117526,Moscow,LeninskyiAvenue 
> Telephone 495 144-3-69. (495)4341204 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting(495)4341204end_of_the_skype_highlighting


И более того, Сакья Трензин - глава линии Сакья, в этом году тоже планирует посетить Россию и Москву в частности.

----------


## Маша_ла

Нету никакого центра в Мск. Это откуда-то дан адрес моих родителей и их же тел. Но они исправно отвечают на звонки и даже покупают какие-то книги и высылают по почте, когда их просят  :Smilie:  
Я все мечтаю о центре. И имя есть - Сакья Джампел Линг. Но народу как-то нету.
Есть один ученик ЕС Сакья Тризина, которые приглашает Святейшество сейчас. Есть еще одна девочка, которая учит тибетский в Индии и будет переводчиком при Святейшестве в этот приезд. А более никого нету. 
..Пока  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

На этот раз, может не затеряются люди, которые получат учение.. И захотят практиковать вместе.
И будет где.. В общем, может все сложится  в этот раз...

А кто этот Сакья Лама, о котором идет речь? Просто интересно.

----------


## Denli

> А кто этот Сакья Лама, о котором идет речь? Просто интересно.


Милости прошу

----------

Маша_ла (02.04.2010)

----------

